# Samsung S2 not connecting to Bluetooth Smart Talk



## angmargary1 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi,

Can I get some help please. I have a new Samsung Galaxy S2 and just purchased a Bluetooth Smart Talk headset. I have tried many times but cannot get my samsung phone to connect to the new device. I followed the directions (switching bluetooth on etc.) but the phone will not pick up the headset. Is it not compatible? Please help. Thanks.

Ang


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Is the headset fully charged?


----------



## angmargary1 (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes it is fully charged. Thanks. Could it be faulty?


----------



## AtlasG (Oct 13, 2012)

Did you put the headset in pairing mode? You'll have to read the manual to find out how.


----------

